# How do you annoy your rats?



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I know I don't *really* annoy my ratties, but I like to:

-Give them a million kisses and they make that scrunch face 
-Drape noodles on their bodies and watch them make tough decisions on which ends of which noodles to eat first
-Hide food on their head. They walk around and a cheerio falls off their heads and they're like, "OMG food fell from the sky!"
-Make them wear little party hats

So how do you "annoy" your rats?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

They have a hammock that has pockets in it and I always open the cage door and pull them back to see them sleeping inside so I can get a cute picture. Unfortunately, it wakes them up every single time and they give me a look that just says "Mama, go away. This is the 40th picture you've taken of us today."


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I also give my rats a bunch of kisses and they are like mom you are getting me dirty.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I always fill the lower part of my rat's hammock with all of their toy ping pong balls, and I hear Lily knocking them all out afterwards haha.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Pleeeease get a photo of the party hats haha!

I pick them up and roll them over to tickle their bellies. Silver actually loves when I do it but the other two get annoyed, grumpy elderlys  

I pet their heads while they eat. They always have this expression that just says "ok I'm eating and you're being silly but this food is so good I can't be assed telling you off"


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

As I'm doing spot cleaning I take Nimbus' pile of stuff out he uses to hide his stash. He runs back up to me all panicked like and tries to put it all back like there is no tomorrow. As soon as he carefully places the paper/tolite paper roll or what ever gently over his precious food stash I move it right back out near the door as he goes to grab then next item. First he just stars all confused at it like some evil wizard had magically teleported his stuff back outside the cage and then looks at me like..."Human...why you do this thing?" I just want to clean up poo, not my fault he doesn't use the corner every time. 

I second the party hat pics. Please show us party hat pics.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

You know them drink sparklers????? A long cocktail like stick with long tinsel on the end???? I tease mine and let them case one... They go nuts for it  xxxxxxx


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I ambush my old man with kisses,ahah he doesn't always appreciate it when he's trying to sleep.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boyfriend gently taps Badger's giant rat balls when he's obsessing over a tea cup (which he does often...he loves sticking his head into things!). It's so funny, his little annoyed/shocked-looking face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeeMarie (Feb 22, 2013)

I like to wake Al up and stroke his head. It's only a small thing, but he gives me the funniest look. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha, I love to wake all of mine up. They sleep ina giant puddle, so I go around and find a part of everyone for skritches. They usually amble off into a hammock or tunnel and wait for me to leave.
I also enjoy picking them up to rub noses or snuggle faces. I love when they sigh, like Can we please go back to playing?

I find it adorable when they do that push-thing with their little hands, where they brace it against you like "No, that's enough pets for today.". Everyone talks about rats being like dogs, but sometimes they can act very catty.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Party hats? Please post pictures, that sounds hysterical. 

I like to:
- Make them work for their treats. I'm strict and they both know commands, they just don't like to listen. They both look at me like 'STOP IT AND GIMME THE TREAT OMG IT LOOKS YUMMY'
- Roll Axl on his back and tickle his belly (I used to do this to Tanto, but once he calmed down, it turns out he actually likes belly rubs)
- Play with their feet if they're sticking out of their hammock
- Give them raspberries - drives them nuts and they're all like O_O 
- Tap and tickle Tanto's sides while he's riled up in play mode....he starts bouncing and twitching and generally acting like he's high on something.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I constantly wake Benny up just to check and see if he's okay. I also stick my hand into his cage and check his tail temperature just to make sure he's not too hot and he's not to cold.


----------



## Sharhino (Sep 6, 2013)

I give him kisses through his cage which makes him jump (he's still getting used to me) and I tell him several times a day that Mommy loves him!!! By now, he knows when I ask "whose a good boy?!" that HE'S a good boy! I think what annoys him the most is after his hour of free in the bathroom, he squeaks and makes a ruckus about me having to pick him up and put him back in his cage! And to that I reply in a quiet voice, "Don't you give me any trouble, Mister!" He expects pieces of banana or corn flakes before I leave for the day, but he knows when I get back, I'm gonna show him I love him by spending time with him and talking to him a lot! <3


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

It really annoys my rat when I clean her cage...and not in a fun way :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

There is a facebook group called "Rats in Hats" lol. I've been following them for a while now and I never cease to laugh and giggle when I see the woman tormenting her babies by making them wear all kinds of hats.  

Personally, I am sure that everything I do annoys them at one point or another. Like when I gather all five of them in my arms and complete a rattie cuddle. Or bath time. My goodness, I am sure getting them wet out of no where annoys them.


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Haha, I love to wake all of mine up. They sleep ina giant puddle, so I go around and find a part of everyone for skritches. They usually amble off into a hammock or tunnel and wait for me to leave.
> I also enjoy picking them up to rub noses or snuggle faces. I love when they sigh, like Can we please go back to playing?
> 
> *I find it adorable when they do that push-thing with their little hands, where they brace it against you like "No, that's enough pets for today.".* Everyone talks about rats being like dogs, but sometimes they can act very catty.


YES, oh my gosh that's the best. Rats can be so sassy haha.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was afraid that I was the only one who got pushed lol


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Pistachio wearing a janky hat. 








Pecan stole the hat and ate it.

Sorry these are sideways 

I also super love when they push me away with their little flailing T-Rex arms. It makes me kiss them more.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

monster_paws said:


> View attachment 76257
> 
> Pistachio wearing a janky hat.
> 
> ...


OMGSH those little hats are cute. What did you make them out of?

Yeah my boys like kisses so I don't get the T-Rex treatment.....my old hairless guy HATED IT and would put his arms up even before I got close. All I had to do was pucker up. ;D


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

ILoveMyMonsters said:


> OMGSH those little hats are cute. What did you make them out of?


Post its from my office! haha!








Goal is to put as many corn flakes as possible on Pecan before she knocks them off!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My rats would not stand still for that long


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/hP3mRCx2urc

This evening, my boyfriend was doing this to annoy Badger. It had been going on for ages before I started videoing. He was trying to climb into the windowsill behind the chair, but we were stopping him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

My rats are quite keen on taking their straw shelter that I place on the first platform in their cage and moving it to the ground-floor. They continually keep moving it and I keep moving it back. It's a battle of wills.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Deified Data said:


> My rats are quite keen on taking their straw shelter that I place on the first platform in their cage and moving it to the ground-floor. They continually keep moving it and I keep moving it back. It's a battle of wills.


I went through something similar with mine. I lined their cage levels with fleece and they kept chewing on the ends and tossing the entire pieces of fleece onto the cage floor. This went on for a while until they won. Hah.


----------



## Moo (Aug 2, 2013)

I flip Easley over and give him raspberries on his tummy.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Brutus LOVES the cats toy. It is a stick with feathers on the end. She will chase it like the cat till she poopes out. It is funny.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I just gave my ratties a whole bagel and watched them painstakingly take it up three whole stories and into their tube hammock. It was hilarious.


----------

